# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Buscamos corresponsales agrarios a nivel nacional

## inform@cción

Estimados amigos de AgroFórum.pe: 
Estamos buscando *corresponsales agrarios* que puedan realizar labores de reporteros en las distintas regiones del país, para emprender un nuevo proyecto de noticias agrarias por internet. 
Buscamos gente con conocimientos agropecuarios, capacidad de investigación y buena redacción y ortografía, para formar parte del equipo de prensa que estará distribuido a nivel nacional para cubrir las noticias más importantes del sector agropecuario nacional. 
Los interesados (en Lima y privincias) pueden enviarnos su CV, con una breve explicación de por qué les gustaría trabajar en este nuevo proyecto. 
También estamos buscando *Jefes de Prensa* para dirigir al equipo de reporteros, por lo que esperamos recibir propuestas de los interesados para cubrir ese puesto también. 
Saludos y esperamos poder contar con valioso aporte para este proyecto.Temas similares: Busco productores o exportadores de granada a nivel nacional Convocatoria de productores de espárragos a nivel nacional CONFERENCIAS Y ASESORIA A NIVEL NACIONAL (Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!! Agrobanco capacitó en avances tecnológicos a más de 4,000 productores a nivel nacional Autoridad Nacional del Agua se reunirá con usuarios agrarios y no agrarios de Piura

----------


## armando rodriguez

hola como estan señores.......soy armando rodriguez,yo soy zootecnista e hice estudios de maestria en ciencias agrarias,agricultura sostenible para exportacion,bueno ahora estoy en un doctorado,y me gustaria poder trabajar como corresponsal agrario de AGRO FORUM,es todo lo que deseo imformaros por ahora gracias por su atencion.

----------


## inform@cción

Hola Armando: 
Gracias por responder. Efectivamente estamos buscando gente que pueda hacer de correponsal para un nuevo proyecto, a nivel nacional. ¿Tú dónde te encuentras? 
En todo caso, ¿tendrás algunos artículos propios para mostrarlos al directorio? En este momento estamos armando el primer equipo y sería bueno mostrarles notas que tú mismo hayas hecho. Si no, pásame tu CV y te estaremos respondiendo en un par de semanas para ver si conversamos al respecto, porque esto recién se está formando y nos va a tomar algún tiempo consolidar el equipo de reporteros. 
Si sabes de gente en el interior del país que pueda estar interesada, por favor diles que se comuniquen con nostros a través de este medio. 
Saludos, gracias y estamos en contacto.

----------


## armando rodriguez

hola señores....soy de piura peru,el trabajo que yo hago es de capacitar a los agricultores,ganaderos y  pesqueros, el objetivo es lograr difundir los adelantos tecnicos agrarios e industriales con el fin de mejorar las condiciones de vida del poblador del campo dandole un valor agregado a sus productos.gracias.....ya les enviare mi cv.......saludos.armando rodriguez.

----------


## Victoria Larco

Soy Ingeniera agrónoma y sigo estudios de maestría MIP en la UNALM, trabajo en la Universidad Catolica Sedes Sapientiae en Huacho, sería interesante poder ser su corresponsal, si es algo serio.
Saludos

----------


## inform@cción

Hola Armando/Victoria: 
Muchas gracias por responder. 
Les explico un poco. Estamos por lanzar una agencia agraria de noticias por Internet y estamos armando el equipo de "reporteros agrarios" para cubrir las diferentes noticias que ocurran a nivel nacional. 
Como comprenderán, al principio estaremos trabajando con un equipo de reporteros aquí en Lima nada más, que cubrirán las noticias regionales mediante vía telefónica, o por correo electrónico; al principio. 
Lo que quisiéramos es poder contar con un reportero por región, que pueda ir al lugar de los hechos a cubrir la noticia. Por ello, lo que estamos buscando es gente con conocimientos de agricultura a nivel nacional, pero que esté en capacidad de hacer periodismo también... algo así como un profesional híbrido. 
El tema de los sueldos y eso no está aún definido, pero definitivamente nos gustaría conversar con ustedes para ver la posibilidad de que sean corresponsales de esta nueva agencia agraria de noticias. Lo que sí les puedo adelantar, es que es algo serio; pero lo que no les puedo asegurar, es que todo salga como pretendemos... Sin embargo, estamos haciendo el esfuerzo para que todo salga bien. 
Por eso, espero poder mantener contacto con ustedes más adelante, cuando ya esté más cuajado el proyecto, para ver si les interesa participar. 
Saludos y gracias a los dos por el ofrecimiento.

----------


## polchy

saludos señores me parece muy bueno lo que se quiere hacer, me pregunto si sera parecido a la revista agronoticas, bueno yo soy de paramonga y estoy trabajando en la provincia de barranca este mes termino la univ. y estoy por entrar a lo que es promocion e innovacion para el desarrollo agrario y si se puede colaborar con mucho gusto lo hago . 
hasta pronto ....

----------


## inform@cción

Hola Polchy: 
Gracias por el ofrecimiento. En este momento estamos trabajando para darle vida a este nuevo proyecto, pero la idea es producir noticias propias del rubro agropecuario nacional para constituirnos en una fuente primaria de información agaria a nivel nacional. 
Por eso, queremos tener gente capacitada en las distintas regiones del país para que cubran las noticias más importantes, en el caso que las noticias no se puedan cubrir desde Lima. 
Contamos contigo para conversar en un futuro cercano para ver la posiblidad de que seas corresponsal en tu zona.  
Muchas gracias y saludos

----------


## GUERREROL

Hola, Les doy un saludo muy coordial, para seguir, soy Bach. en agronomia vivo en  Huacho, me parece una idea muy interesante e innovador el poder brindar las noticias por internet, les hago mencion que conosco  las provincia de Barranca, Huacho y Huaral son provinvias muy pareciadas y con un gran potencial, que deberia difundirse y dar a conocer me gustaria poder participar, cuenten conmigo. 
Saludos

----------


## inform@cción

> Hola, Les doy un saludo muy coordial, para seguir, soy Bach. en agronomia vivo en Huacho, me parece una idea muy interesante e innovador el poder brindar las noticias por internet, les hago mencion que conosco las provincia de Barranca, Huacho y Huaral son provinvias muy pareciadas y con un gran potencial, que deberia difundirse y dar a conocer me gustaria poder participar, cuenten conmigo. 
> Saludos

  
Hola GUERREROL:  
Muchas gracias por la buena disposición.  :Smile:   
Te comento que ya estamos realizando las primeras pruebas del portal de Agraria.pe, para poder difundir nuestras notas a través de esa dirección (www.agraria.pe). Por el momento seguimos realizando las notas con un equipo de periodistas especializados que trabajan en Lima, pero la idea es que poco a poco vayamos formando un equipo de corresponsales en el interior del país, para que nos provean de información agraria de sus respectivas zonas de trabajo. 
En este momento no tenemos claro cómo vamos a armar dicho equipo, pero te vamos a considerar como un interesado para ser parte de éste.  
Creo que para empezar, podrías mandarnos una noticia o artículo para presentarla al equipo de prensa y a los directores para ver qué opinan de él. Si es del agrado de ellos, podríamos ponernos en contacto contigo para ver la menra de llegar a un acuerdo... ¿qué opinas? 
En todo caso, ya sabes que puedes comunicarte con nosotros a través del foro para lo que necesites, y que además, tienes el foro para publicar la información que desees -siempre y cuando se guarde el respeto necesario-. 
Saludos y estamos en contacto.

----------


## lilo_3alilo@hotmail.com

es buena la idea,yo soy de la libertad,provincia de ascope distrito de casa grande, anexo de mocan.y bueno aqui es una zona de agricultura y parece q los gobiernos no les importa nada,y megustaria q vinieran a informar lo q sucede.bueno yo soy ejecutivo, y tambien me dedico al agro bueno espero q nos visiten porq les estaremos esperando.

----------


## kscastaneda

Cuenten conmigo mi rango de acción por ahora es toda La Libertad, en Enero estaré viajando toda la zona norte del país (Chimbote, Cajamarca, La Libertad, Lambayeque, Piura, Bagua y Tumbes). 
Cordial saludo,

----------


## nando_zavaleta@hotmail.com

Si todavia esta presente este proyecto , tambien me gustaria apoyar , soy de trujillo , Agronomo de profesion y experiencia laboral en cultivo de palto hass, el zona de chavimochic. presto a apoyarlos.
Atte.
Luis Abanto.

----------


## MAYE

SRS
Estoy interesado en el tema ya que soy un agricultor y gandero de la {Prov Gran Chimú en La Libertad...les envio un lin k para que tengan algo de información de lo que estoy haciendo...estoy atento a sus instrucciones...gracias.

----------


## MAYE

El link es el http://www.perulactea.com/2011/03/25...n-la-libertad/ 
gracias

----------


## MAYE

Soy el Presidente de la Asoc de Ganderos de la Prov de Gran Chimú - Cascas, La Libertad, con gusto trabajaría con ustedes como corresponsal y otros. Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Los interesados en participar de este proyecto tienen que comunicarse con Arturo Córdova, que es el jefe de prensa de Agraria.pe, para que conversen con él los detalles y las posibilidades de colaborar con la Agencia Agraria de Noticias como corresponsales.  *Arturo Córdova Morán:* 
Telf: 2514827
Cel: 999797950 editor@agraria.pe 
Saludos

----------


## verde

Reciba los saludos cordiales estimado Bruno, al parecer ha llegado demasiado tarde esta noticia para mi, la verdad era lo que buscaba, lastima por lo de tarde, pero si continua, la busqueda de corresponsales, le agradeceria mucho noticiarme.

----------

